# Abdomen: Body Area or Organ System?



## saibotlm (Aug 1, 2011)

Based on 1995 DG does the statement below support abdomen as a body area or as an organ system?  Please provide your rationale.

Abdomen:  Soft, nontender and not distended.  Normal active bowel sounds.


----------



## jand (Aug 1, 2011)

Abdomen is a body area.  In order to be considered as an organ system, it must be documented as gastrointestinal.


----------



## karen57 (Aug 1, 2011)

Body area.


----------



## Mojo (Aug 1, 2011)

The abdomen is a body area, but if you are using organ systems it may be used as the GI system, but not for both.

https://depts.washington.edu/uwpsite/ComplianceSite/compliancePolicies/codingGuidances/emGrayAreas.html


◦Body areas vs. organ systems - Be careful not to double dip between the two ways of counting. Recommend using organ systems as primary way to select level of exam but if body areas and organ systems are used for various examinations the same documentation may not be counted twice (e.g., examination of abdomen may not be counted as both abdomen and GI exam)


----------



## lavanyamohan (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello,
Suggestion:
Normal bowel sounds documented;
May consider organ system;

Regards,
LMohan


----------



## Jagadish (Aug 3, 2011)

Bowel Sounds does not fall under any bullet as per 1995/97 DGs.


----------

